# Salvadore Dali



## Jeff

One night in..


----------



## Jeff

thank you chanda -having fun-- I've actually cracked up laughing a few times while ive been working on it...how much fun would it have been to party with this dude? 
any way I can change the title of the thread?...figured out that I accidentally added the e to salvador oh well.


----------



## corydulos

Okay....until you've drawn in the *moustachio*, that's just a crazy coot in desperate need of a dentist


----------



## Ernest Scribbler

He is one of my favourite Artists, can't wait to see this finished Jeff - you've captured the lets call them 'mad' eyes perfectly, although mad is a tad harsh - perhaps the eyes of a genius and yes to party with him would have been an experience - if you could remember anything! Keep up this great stuff Jeff - love it.


----------



## Jeff

Thanks guys!
here he is a few more nights in- I also found a contrast enhancement in the paint program I use- I think it helpes a little with the photos taken on the fly


----------



## Jeff

it's called JASC paintshop pro.

The contrast enhance sure does help with the look of the phone pic..

thanks chanda!


----------



## tricky raven

Hi Jeff,

I really love your work! I looked up JASC paint pro and there are 'some' that say this can be downloaded for free...not sure if these are reputable sites or not? I bought a Corel paint shop program (about 3 years ago) and a bamboo pen that I've played around with but found it a bit frustrating. 

Is JASC easy to use?


----------



## Jeff

Thanks tricky raven, I mostly use it for photo manipulation- it does have some nice features and is relatively easy to use.


----------



## Jeff

almost through the hair... getting into the fancy shirt


----------



## Ernest Scribbler

Quite incredible Jeff, you've caught his essence perfectly - another gold medal performance by you.


----------



## Jeff

here comes that badass shirt


----------



## Ernest Scribbler

"Drawing is the honesty of the art. There is no possibility of cheating. It is either good or bad." Quote by Salvador Dali 

And that's darn good Jeff, and that is one Bad Ass shirt!
ES


----------



## Jeff

Thank you Ernest! 
Cheers!


----------



## andrew1829

OHH it is looking funny and interesting ha ha ha


----------



## Jeff

thanks andrew,
funny how after I see photographs of my portraits I can suddenly see more work to do. Here I think I have a bit more darkening to do on the rest of the shirt ...unless its the light in the pic.. (sigh)


----------



## Jeff

A friend has pointed out, (I think correctly) that I have a symmetry issue with his pupils...prolly try to fix it tonight..


----------



## GiHazeVt

came out great! good work


----------



## tricky raven

chanda95 said:


> I noticed that but I thought you did it on purpose - for some reason it "fits" him. The left pupil is smaller than the right -lol - but for whatever reason it works


I agree with chanda. His craziness really shows with the shifting/differing eyes


----------



## Blue Angel

Outstanding portrait! Thanks for sharing the progression.


----------



## Jeff

thanks everyone! still debating about the eye, but leaning more toward leaving it alone.


----------



## Jack Drawer

hahaha nice i just went to the salvador dali art museum in florida a little while ago during my spring break. he's pretty cool.


----------



## Jeff

thanks chanda! I sprayed fixative on it last night....figured it kinda adds to the craziness..


----------



## Ernest Scribbler

*eye*

A spotlight shines upon mine eye, the blacker the better and healthier still


----------



## Ernest Scribbler

Jeff, on the subject of the eye, you may consider what Salvador himself once said:

"Mistakes are almost always of a sacred nature. Never try to correct them. On the contrary: rationalize them, understand them thoroughly. After that, it will be possible for you to sublimate them."


----------



## Blue Angel

Ernest Scribbler said:


> Jeff, on the subject of the eye, you may consider what Salvador himself once said:
> 
> "Mistakes are almost always of a sacred nature. Never try to correct them. On the contrary: rationalize them, understand them thoroughly. After that, it will be possible for you to sublimate them."


Interesting quote....thanks for that.


----------



## andrew1829

Jeff said:


> thanks andrew,
> funny how after I see photographs of my portraits I can suddenly see more work to do. Here I think I have a bit more darkening to do on the rest of the shirt ...unless its the light in the pic.. (sigh)


nice pic you are a great artist i think looking nice shirt you were great flowers on the shirt


----------

